# Extreme/Chaco?



## ReCursiveDescent (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello all! This is my new 9 month old tegu. He's about 30 inches (maybe a little larger). I was told he's an extreme.. but seems dark. I know not all extremes/chacoans are super light. What do you guys think?

I don't care what he is I'm just curious.


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks like a regular b/w to me i could be wrong though


----------



## chitodadon (Jun 17, 2013)

Camt really tell umless u kmow ots paremts background

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jun 17, 2013)

Do you know the age?


----------



## ReCursiveDescent (Jun 17, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Camt really tell umless u kmow ots paremts background
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


 

Yeah.. I'm excited to see what he'll look like as an adult.


----------



## ReCursiveDescent (Jun 17, 2013)

Logie_Bear said:


> Do you know the age?


 

about 9 months


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 18, 2013)

_Hi and welcome to the site,  if I haven't said that already. It looks like a female b&w to me, I don't see anything that makes me think extreme type._


----------



## ReCursiveDescent (Jun 18, 2013)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Hi and welcome to the site,  if I haven't said that already. It looks like a female b&w to me, I don't see anything that makes me think extreme type._


 

Thanks for the greeting and input! I've been a lurker here for a while and now finally have a scaly reason to post


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Your tegu looks like any other black and white, keep in mind - as you may already know, that "extremes" and "chacoans" are merely just localities of your average black and white. Or so they say.

Any other questions - please feel free to ask, we are all here to help, share, and learn - together.


----------



## Rodney Irwin (Nov 5, 2013)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Hi and welcome to the site,  if I haven't said that already. It looks like a female b&w to me, I don't see anything that makes me think extreme type._


 
Hello Tegubuzz,

I am posting here because someone closed the thread before you could provide names of people involved, where and when or any evidence
at all that would substaniate your vague and unsupported allegations against tegusonly or myself.

I imagine that you have been curious as to why I have not responded
to the allegations, false statements and unsupported claims of evidence
against Tegusonly and myself. I am now in a position to explain why.
I was told that you would be coming at me. I expected it.
My attorney advised that I should remain silent on this matter until such
time as there would be sufficient evidence to meet the legal standard
necessary to ensure a positive outcome by way of court decision.
I retained legal counsel in mid August with instructions to monitor all traffic
relating to Tegusonly.com and myself as it appeared on the Tegutalk.com
and the Tegucommunity.com sites. All relevant posts were printed,
reviewed and filed with date, original source and content.
Additionally, the court will compel you to provide identity and
documentation of the individuals supporting the allegations made
against myself and Tegusonly
_Intentionally causing injury to an active business be means of false 
and/or misleading statements._
There, now that’s out of the way, let’s talk about what happens next.
I asked my attorney that exact question. He replied it depends on what
your attorney chooses to do.
After assessing the documentation and actions of those involved in
this case, any honest attorney would advise you to settle out of court.
This is not a fight your dog can win. If, on the other hand, your attorney
Advises this matter be decided within the court system, that’s fine by
me also as the final judgment will include a fine based on damage to my
business and my attorney fees. Both of which are increasing by the day.
Rodney Irwin


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 5, 2013)

_You quoted me, I'm not Tegubuzz. Even if that post was for me or you're looking for another old thread to copy and paste that message in, instead of starting your own to address the issues properly, good luck with that process._


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 8, 2013)

Rodney Irwin said:


> Hello Tegubuzz,
> 
> I am posting here because someone closed the thread before you could provide names of people involved, where and when or any evidence
> at all that would substaniate your vague and unsupported allegations against tegusonly or myself.
> ...



What are you even talking about..?


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 8, 2013)

I think I speak for a lot of members when I say...

Go away Rodney Irwin

I'm sick of reading posts from you when the purpose if this forum is to learn about Tegu husbandry and find camaraderie with people who share similar interests. So again...

Go away Rodney Irwin


Matt


----------



## ReCursiveDescent (Nov 15, 2013)

^^^^I was like "hey! some more people responded to my old thread!" then "..what the.." haha


----------

